# Частота обновления Windows Defender



## cybercop (22 Мар 2014)

Как вы знаете, по умолчанию частота обновления встроенного в Windows 7/8 антивируса составляет 1 раз в 22 часа. На мой взгляд это очень редко, потому как вирусы, увы, появляются гораздо чаще.
В самом Windows Defender вы не найдете как обновиться чаще, разве что вручную. Но это неудобно. Если же вы хотите обновляться чаще (а в современных антивирусах принято обновление 1 раз в час, а в период эпидемии и чаще, вплоть до 1 раз в 15 минут), то вам пригодится следующий ключ реестра:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU*
и его значения:
*DetectionFrequencyEnabled* Reg_DWORD
Значение = 0|1

1 = Доступно обновление через период, заданный пользователем
0 = Не Доступно обновление через период, заданный пользователем (обновление осуществляется через период по умолчанию, равный 22 часа).
*DetectionFrequency* Reg_DWORD
Значение = n, где n = время в часах (от 1 до 22).

Время в часах между циклами обновления


----------



## SNS-amigo (22 Мар 2014)

cybercop, 
То есть, один и тот же параметр для Защитника Windows 7 и Defender Windows 8? 
А как быть с MSE в Windows 7? Он ведь объединен в 8-ке с защитником. 
Как задать через реестр свою частоту обновления в MSE для Win7?


----------



## cybercop (22 Мар 2014)

так же


----------



## lojcin (28 Окт 2015)

cybercop написал(а):


> Значение = n, где n = время в часах (от 1 до 22).


Уточните пожалуйста; как выставить точное время, на пример что-бы обновлялся через каждых три часа?
За ранне благодарю.


----------

